# isit ok for an adults and kids to wear their gi and Belt at the store



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 20, 2017)

Have you ever gone to the store and you see a adult or a kid wearing their GI and belt ?
have you ever confront them and say your not suppose to wear that in the store?

It irritates me that some adult and kids wearing their gi and belt at the store what are they trying to prove that they know karate taekwondo and their this belt or that belt what a show off sometimes i wanna confront then and tell them your not suppose to wear your Gi and belt at the store its like your a show off

for me when i get out of my dojo i take off my belt and if ever i go to the store or somewere i take off my belt and GI because people might thing im a show off that what my sifu told me always take your Gi or Bwlt off when you go somewere like to the store because they might think your a show off and they gona challenge you


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like you're the one with the problem, not them... How is wearing a yellow belt "showing off?"

I've treated easily 20,000 people from assaults over the last 30+ years. None of them were assaulted because they were wearing a gi. Not one.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2017)

It's annoying to the extent that if they wear them outside class a lot and then come into training with an unwashed and crumpled Gi.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 20, 2017)

I knew a TKD guy who used to wear a t shirt GI pants and his black belt at the shops.

It made me giggle a bit because he would had had to finish training take his belt off, take his GI top off and then put the belt back on.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 20, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I knew a TKD guy who used to wear a t shirt GI pants and his black belt at the shops.
> 
> It made me giggle a bit because he would had had to finish training take his belt off, take his GI top off and then put the belt back on.



I'd giggle too.

It's not uncommon for me to go to and from the dojang wearing my dobak pants (they're just black pants, after all) and a t-shirt or tank top. When I get to the Y, I put on my top and belt, then take them off before I leave. When I'm just teaching (as opposed to training) it's not like I'm going to be all nasty and need a shower before I leave.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 20, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> your not suppose to wear that in the store?



According to who?



KenpoMaster805 said:


> my sifu told me always take your Gi or Bwlt off when you go somewere like to the store



This may come as a shock, but your sifu isn't the boss of martial artists everywhere...



KenpoMaster805 said:


> i wanna confront then and tell them your not suppose to wear your Gi and belt at the store



... and neither are you.



KenpoMaster805 said:


> because they might think your a show off and they gona challenge you



Don't think I've ever heard of this happening. If it did happen somewhere, a store seems like an unlikely venue. Most people aren't looking to issue fight challenges while shopping for groceries. Maybe if you wore your gi to a dive bar, someone might start something.

I don't wear my gi while I'm out shopping because that would be silly. It doesn't even have pockets. Also I'd either be coming from a workout (in which case my gi is would be sweaty and smelly) or else I'd be going to a workout later (in which case I'd be showing up for class with a dirty gi.) If I did wear my gi around town , though, no one would really have any authority to tell me not to do so. (I would certainly understand if you rolled your eyes at me for being silly.)

I'm not sure I've ever seen an adult out doing their regular shopping while wearing a gi. I see kids in their gis sometimes, and I assume their parents are shopping after picking up the kids from class. That's really no different from the kids wearing their baseball uniforms or ballerina tutus - I assume they'll change into regular clothes when they get home.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2017)

Two completely different responses to this. 

Kids: There is nothing wrong with it.  Get over yourself.  If my kid is wearing a gi and you, a complete stranger, presumes to comment on it, we are going to have a problem of some kind.  I will likely start by telling you to kindly screw off. 

Adults:  Is it dorky?  Yeah.  But no dorkier than wearing a softball uniform to the store on the way home from a game.  You are free to judge them, but understand that they are judging you for your man bun, toe shoes, or some other thing about you that is lame at the same time.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 20, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Have you ever gone to the store and you see a adult or a kid wearing their GI and belt ?
> have you ever confront them and say your not suppose to wear that in the store?
> 
> It irritates me that some adult and kids wearing their gi and belt at the store what are they trying to prove that they know karate taekwondo and their this belt or that belt what a show off sometimes i wanna confront then and tell them your not suppose to wear your Gi and belt at the store its like your a show off
> ...


Yeah I have and you know what I do....I get on with my day and don't think about it because it makes no difference at all to me.

You do what you want to do thats fine and everyone else can do what they want to do why is it any of your business what someone else wears. There could be hundreds of reasons why they do it. 

You say you want to confront them....how arrogant must you be to do that to a total stranger who's doing nothing wrong...and yes I have done so as my water bottle spilled once and soaked through my other clothes so yeah I went to the shop in my gi...what of it? If you came and confronted me about it I'd tell you right where to go.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> Two completely different responses to this.
> 
> Kids: There is nothing wrong with it.  Get over yourself.  If my kid is wearing a gi and you, a complete stranger, presumes to comment on it, we are going to have a problem of some kind.  I will likely start by telling you to kindly screw off.
> 
> Adults:  Is it dorky?  Yeah.  But no dorkier than wearing a softball uniform to the store on the way home from a game.  You are free to judge them, but understand that they are judging you for your man bun, toe shoes, or some other thing about you that is lame at the same time.


If they did it to me it'd be a lot less kindly lol


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 20, 2017)

As pretty much everyone's said it's absolutely none of your business if I want to walk around in a bright red gi and black belt I will. Also my kids always used to wear their gi after class simply because there was no good changing areas and it was all very cramped so just easier to change when I get home. If anyone had said anything I'd tell them to get stuffed.

No one walks around in a gi to show off because frankly no one outside martial arts clubs actually care at all. If someone sees someone in a gi they'll think oh look that person must do karate...and then they move on and not think about it again.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 20, 2017)

Also by your logic does that make you a show off because you've got an icon of you in your gi and brown belt holding a certificate....isn't that basically the same thing...showing your belt and uniform to a bunch of strangers...


----------



## jobo (Oct 20, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Have you ever gone to the store and you see a adult or a kid wearing their GI and belt ?
> have you ever confront them and say your not suppose to wear that in the store?
> 
> It irritates me that some adult and kids wearing their gi and belt at the store what are they trying to prove that they know karate taekwondo and their this belt or that belt what a show off sometimes i wanna confront then and tell them your not suppose to wear your Gi and belt at the store its like your a show off
> ...



i don't know about challenge, round here there is,a good,chance,someone will take the mickey out of you and you could end up in a fight. Not something i would do, unless it was one of them cool kung fu gi in black , then i might.

the same rule applies as with sports wear generaly,grown men shouldn't wear out and about it unless they look like they are sporty, otherwise you just look like a fool,


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2017)

We have no such rule. Even if we did, it's not my place to tell anyone what to do.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 20, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Have you ever gone to the store and you see a adult or a kid wearing their GI and belt ?
> have you ever confront them and say your not suppose to wear that in the store?
> 
> It irritates me that some adult and kids wearing their gi and belt at the store what are they trying to prove that they know karate taekwondo and their this belt or that belt what a show off sometimes i wanna confront then and tell them your not suppose to wear your Gi and belt at the store its like your a show off
> ...


Has it occurred to you maybe they were doing a little shopping on the way back from the dojo?


----------



## jobo (Oct 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Has it occurred to you maybe they were doing a little shopping on the way back from the dojo?


they should be treated to the same mockery as if they wore their ice skates on the way back from the rink


----------



## Martial D (Oct 20, 2017)

jobo said:


> they should be treated to the same mockery as if they wore their ice skates on the way back from the rink


Not really, its actually pretty common to see where I come from(not the ice skates lol)

Parents pick their kids up from practice, or dude is heading home and the wife needs eggs or something. Not always time or even a place to change in every dojo, club, kwoon, or dojang you know, and there are schedules to keep.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 20, 2017)

jobo said:


> they should be treated to the same mockery as if they wore their ice skates on the way back from the rink



Unless you're a giant douche canoe, that will generally be none. Most people have the basic common decency to mind their own business.


----------



## jobo (Oct 20, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Unless you're a giant douche canoe, that will generally be none. Most people have the basic common decency to mind their own business.


no people will be mocking them, they may do it quietly at a distance, but mocking just the same


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2017)

Kids, they can wear anything, it’s one of the great things about being a kid.
As for adults - I think it’s wonderful that Martial Arts has become so popular that a grown man could be seen in a Gi and people would actually know what it was. 

P.S. When I read D-Dog’s term “douche canoe” I spilled my coffee.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

No one seems to notice much when my son wears his gi......my sumo wrestling loinclothe.....now that's a whole different subject.


----------



## jobo (Oct 21, 2017)

i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine. 

i can see that, someone might be caught out and need to pop to the shop on their way home, but on the other hand it takes less than a min, to change. There has to be an element of look at me, exhibitionism about it if grown men make a habit of wanderings around dressed up in their suit and belts, 
its like,a king fu movie


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2017)

jobo said:


> i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine.
> 
> i can see that, someone might be caught out and need to pop to the shop on their way home, but on the other hand it takes less than a min, to change. There has to be an element of look at me, exhibitionism about it if grown men make a habit of wanderings around dressed up in their suit and belts,
> its like,a king fu movie


They’re not mocking you for the jacket.


----------



## jobo (Oct 21, 2017)

Steve said:


> They’re not mocking you for the jacket.


no there mocking me as i have karate on my back, i don't generaly get mocked otherwise, not unless i wear socks with sandals


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

I've worn my pants & tabi to the grocery store after class, because I don't care what people say. I will do what is convenient for myself.

Besides, I'm not the one with the low self-esteem casting judgment on other people. 

People not only make fun of others in gi's. A lot of people make fun of martial arts as a whole - why? Because they know of no better. One should just humour & pity their ignorance. 

It's happened at my OWN dojo, where when we trained outside for Rokushaku bo, the people who attended a cricket event (our dojo is located in the same area as the rugby field), made fun of our gi's. I almost said something to the guy, but I didn't want to steep to his level. Like someone said earlier; people should mind their own business. 

Unfortunately, there is no cure for being a fruitcake...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2017)

Buka said:


> P.S. When I read D-Dog’s term “douche canoe” I spilled my coffee.



Drat. I was trying to get you to pass coffee through your nose. That's the Maximum Success right there.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2017)

jobo said:


> i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine.



Maybe it's something about you that brings on this behavior. I commonly wear dobak pants to the Y, with a tank top or t-shirt. Many of those are "club" shirts and say YMCA Tae Kwon Do on the back, with a sidekick graphic. Doesn't worry me in the least if I stop at the shops on the way there or home. I've had people ask me about the program, but there has not been even one incident where anyone was the least bit unpleasant.


----------



## jobo (Oct 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe it's something about you that brings on this behavior. I commonly wear dobak pants to the Y, with a tank top or t-shirt. Many of those are "club" shirts and say YMCA Tae Kwon Do on the back, with a sidekick graphic. Doesn't worry me in the least if I stop at the shops on the way there or home. I've had people ask me about the program, but there has not been even one incident where anyone was the least bit unpleasant.


well its not Just me, others have raised similar points, but i didn't say anything about people being unpleasant, rather i get idiots talking to me, which i would rather avoid if possible,


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> because I don't care what people say.



Exactly.

At times I look a little trashy but I don't worry about people's opinion and assumptions on me.


----------



## geezer (Oct 21, 2017)

To a certain extent it depends on where you live and what the local customs are. Jobo's neighborhood sounds a lot different than the area where my son used to take classes.

Before heading off to college last year, my son attended a TKD school at a strip mall in a slightly upscale neighborhood across town. The school had very limited changing space, so nearly all the students, including adults would arrive already dressed in their complete dobuks, or else wearing the school T-shirt and "karate pants".  Some of the older students did wait to put on their belts till entering the school.

Still it was very common to see students in full uniform popping into the grocery store right next-door before or after class, ...and occasionally the head instructor, Sabunim Nick, would stop in as well. It all seemed quite normal, even for the store employees. Whenever I dropped in with my son after class to get a bite, the guy at the sandwich counter would call to us by name and share his latest Chuck Norris joke.

In my VT classes we wear the school T-shirt and black shorts or "kung-fu pants" and I often drop into the grocery store up the street to pick up a few things on the way home from class. I've never had a problem ...except if I were wearing the kung fu pants with no pockets. So I only go when I'm wearing the shorts! 

Now one time (I posted about this a long time ago) I did fall into the checkout line behind a guy wearing a brand-new looking, bright red gi with an equally new-looking black belt adorned with all kinds of gold embroidery and numerous bars on the ends. I admit I did give it a second glance because it was so ostentatious and frankly, ... kinda _fake _looking, but really, none of my business.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Exactly.
> 
> At times I look a little trashy but I don't worry about people's opinion and assumptions on me.



That's because you overdo the makeup sometimes...


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's because you overdo the makeup sometimes...





I will keep that in mind and try to tone it down some.


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2017)

jobo said:


> no there mocking me as i have karate on my back, i don't generaly get mocked otherwise, not unless i wear socks with sandals


no people will be mocking you, they may do it quietly at a distance, but mocking just the same.    I'm just screwing with you.  You tee them up sometimes.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2017)

jobo said:


> i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine.
> 
> i can see that, someone might be caught out and need to pop to the shop on their way home, but on the other hand it takes less than a min, to change. There has to be an element of look at me, exhibitionism about it if grown men make a habit of wanderings around dressed up in their suit and belts,
> its like,a king fu movie



It is probably because you train with Cobra Kai.


----------



## jobo (Oct 21, 2017)

drop bear said:


> It is probably because you train with Cobra Kai.


id wear one out and about if they were like that


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> I've worn my pants & tabi to the grocery store after class, because I don't care what people say. I will do what is convenient for myself.
> 
> Besides, I'm not the one with the low self-esteem casting judgment on other people.
> 
> ...



See I wouldn't wear my training shoes around due to the concern about tranmission of dirt and disease.

I do have a set of hi vis wrestling shoes that are pretty fly. Wor them to yoga once because my toes were all busted up.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2017)

jobo said:


> id wear one out and about if they were like that



The sleevless gi does give you 20% more toughness. Even if you are the noodle armed bad guy.


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The sleevless gi does give you 20% more toughness. Even if you are the noodle armed bad guy.


It's like hi performance stickers on your car.


----------



## geezer (Oct 21, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The sleevless gi does give you 20% more toughness. Even if you are the noodle armed bad guy.



http://www.blackbeltmag.com/wp-content/uploads/black-belt-photo-master-ken-point-476.jpg


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2017)

geezer said:


> http://www.blackbeltmag.com/wp-content/uploads/black-belt-photo-master-ken-point-476.jpg



See confimed right there.


----------



## Rough Rider (Oct 22, 2017)

Like Steve, I just think it's dorky.  I always change at the dojang.  If I do see someone wearing a uniform, or even a club t-shirt, I'm more likely to strike up a conversation than mock him.  After all, we have a common interest that I enjoy talking about.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Oct 22, 2017)

I have worn my uniform into walmart. Mostly because It was at 8:00 at night and I needed to pick up dong food. It actually lead to a discussion with a Walmart designer or something (was a while ago so I forgot his name). No one seems to care. If your wearing it to make a point, then I can see a problem. But someone running a quick errand, I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## geezer (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd be much more embarrassed about buying _dong _food than wearing a gi in public! 

..._.or maybe not, now that I see that there actually is such a thing. _Still, I would be surprised to find it at Walmart.

Dong Food


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Oct 22, 2017)

geezer said:


> I'd be much more embarrassed about buying _dong _food than wearing a gi in public!



Oh, meant dog food. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> when you go somewere like to the store because they might think your a show off and they gona challenge you


lol this is me.  But I keep it inside.  When I see someone with a belt or a gi, I make jokes to myself or to my wife how I'm going to earn my black belt today.  My school doesn't use a belt system so the joke is to beat up someone and their their belt, which is a slap in their face if they are a black belt.  

But in reality nothing is going to happen.  It's just a little kung fu humor that is common in traditional schools.  One day I was in a grocery store and saw this guy who looked like he was 6ft 5 and built like a beast.  The joke that day was.  He can keep his belt this time. It was the only time I've seen someone who made the belt look dangerous instead of the belt making the person look dangerous.

As far as wearing a belt or gi in the store.  I would say just let people have their happiness.  They aren't hurting anyone by doing that so let them have that short time of feeling good about themselves.  Some people like to show what they earned.

Some people do it for advertising to bring awareness about their school.  With all of the crap that goes on in the world, this is one of those things that can be ignored.  If you get annoyed with it, then make a joke to yourself about it and that way both of you end up having a really good day.  Don't be like my wife.  One day she asked a black belt teen what would he do if she punched him in his face...   <- This is me when my wife forgets to use her filter.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2017)

Steve said:


> Two completely different responses to this.
> 
> Kids: There is nothing wrong with it.  Get over yourself.  If my kid is wearing a gi and you, a complete stranger, presumes to comment on it, we are going to have a problem of some kind.  I will likely start by telling you to kindly screw off.
> 
> Adults:  Is it dorky?  Yeah.  But no dorkier than wearing a softball uniform to the store on the way home from a game.  You are free to judge them, but understand that they are judging you for your man bun, toe shoes, or some other thing about you that is lame at the same time.


Wearing a uniform has always been a form of pride.  Some people are just more proud of their uniform than others.  For me personally I have never worn my track uniform in the store lol.  Men's 80's styled track shorts should only be worn on the track and then after you finish running, you should skillfully hide them by putting on sweat pants lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have no problems with Gis and belts, I would ban MAMILS especially the sweaty ones! Ugh!

I applaud anyone who is trying to get fit but please don't wear Lycra to do it in, I'm not sure it's good for you anyway, all that sweat encased in elastic.

(Middle Aged Men In Lycra)


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 23, 2017)

A Gi is a uniform. The thick weave of judogi is derived from a firemans uniform. Much like a school uniform is worn for school or businessmen wear a suit. In Japan jeans and a polo shirt is a casual uniform. You are "required" to wear it as part of the community you belong to or the even you are attending. 

So the question is.....who would even want to wear one when in Western countries you actually have free choice of what you wear out. It's not exactly a smart thing to do. Usually they stink, are sweaty and it's the first thing you want to take off.

The only time you wear it in public is you are on you way to and coming back from training, you have no time to change or there are no changing facilities.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 23, 2017)

Are you going to tell him he can’t wear his gi out in public?






I got a kick out of all the guys running in the streets barefoot and in their gis in that movie.  Must’ve hurt.


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 23, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Are you going to tell him he can’t wear his gi out in public?
> 
> View attachment 21082
> 
> I got a kick out of all the guys running in the streets barefoot and in their gis in that movie.  Must’ve hurt.


I will, over the phone


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 23, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> I have worn my uniform into walmart..



OH.. so your the guy in the youtube video ..."crazy walmart people"


----------



## lklawson (Oct 23, 2017)

jobo said:


> i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine.
> 
> i can see that, someone might be caught out and need to pop to the shop on their way home, but on the other hand it takes less than a min, to change. There has to be an element of look at me, exhibitionism about it if grown men make a habit of wanderings around dressed up in their suit and belts,
> its like,a king fu movie


I think maybe you (and the OP) have a problem.

I wear my white sweat shirt with my Judo club logo on it all the time.  Most people ignore it.  'Cept that time I wore it to the indoor range in winter.  It was freezing in there.  You know what happened?  The RSO on duty asked my advice about some martial arts training he was interested it.  I gave it to him.

I often don't change my gi pants when I go to or from teaching.  Sure, I'll take off my jacket and belt and put on a t-shirt.  If I'm on my way home from teaching Judo and I realize that I need to stop by the store for some reason, you know what I do?  I go to the store because I'm not an emotional child who is terrified about what the "People of Wal-Mart" think about me.

You know what they say?  "Egad, Trudy!  He's wearing white after Labor Day!"


----------



## lklawson (Oct 23, 2017)

jobo said:


> well its not Just me, others have raised similar points, but i didn't say anything about people being unpleasant, rather i get idiots talking to me, which i would rather avoid if possible,


You know some people have developed this ability to ignore others.

I think we're all married.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 23, 2017)

lklawson said:


> I think maybe you (and the OP) have a problem.
> 
> I wear my white sweat shirt with my Judo club logo on it all the time.  Most people ignore it.  'Cept that time I wore it to the indoor range in winter.  It was freezing in there.  You know what happened?  The RSO on duty asked my advice about some martial arts training he was interested it.  I gave it to him.
> 
> ...


Agreed this whole thread is stupid. People don't give a damm if you're in a gi or not no one thinks you're a show off no one says anything negative and no one challenges you because people have their own lives and just don't give a damm about something so tiny and insignificant


----------



## geezer (Oct 23, 2017)

lklawson said:


> You know some people have developed this ability to ignore others...



It would be interesting to put that to the test. For example, would you resist the temptation to stare if you saw this at Walmart:
http://www.superfansuits.com/media/...d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img-product-ninja1-f.jpg

...or this:
http://www.elvispresleymusic.com.au/pictures/img/elvis/70s/74/sept-9-74-karate.jpg

...or how about _*this:*_
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/6f/7d/3c/6f7d3c4174c9137012c3f0c1beb54f74.jpg


----------



## jobo (Oct 23, 2017)

lklawson said:


> I think maybe you (and the OP) have a problem.
> 
> I wear my white sweat shirt with my Judo club logo on it all the time.  Most people ignore it.  'Cept that time I wore it to the indoor range in winter.  It was freezing in there.  You know what happened?  The RSO on duty asked my advice about some martial arts training he was interested it.  I gave it to him.
> 
> ...


i get the impression. You live in the suburbs and go everywhere by car, round here walking and using public transport its best not to draw attention to yourself, pass by like a ninja un noticed is the best survival strategy, wearing a bright white suit that some what draws attention to yourself would be unwise, at best you'll have drunks making kung fu noises women laughing, and children throwing things at you. And that's just in the store,

when I'm down at the bus station at mid night, having a karate jacket on, just encourages people to interact with me and i really don't want that , i had someone shouting abuse at me as they didn't like my bobbie hat  , its the same in the pub, people id really  like to not get into a conversation with say, hello Mr karate man, and sit down to converse with me . Ask me how tough i am or just take the mick.

anyone can wear a suit if they are going door to door by car, but why on earth would you? When it takes only a few,seconds to change


----------



## drop bear (Oct 23, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I have no problems with Gis and belts, I would ban MAMILS especially the sweaty ones! Ugh!
> 
> I applaud anyone who is trying to get fit but please don't wear Lycra to do it in, I'm not sure it's good for you anyway, all that sweat encased in elastic.
> 
> (Middle Aged Men In Lycra)



That is me by the way. I do love a training rashie.  Makes me all slippery.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 23, 2017)

jobo said:


> i get the impression. You live in the suburbs and go everywhere by car, round here walking and using public transport its best not to draw attention to yourself, pass by like a ninja un noticed is the best survival strategy, wearing a bright white suit that some what draws attention to yourself would be unwise, at best you'll have drunks making kung fu noises women laughing, and children throwing things at you. And that's just in the store,
> 
> when I'm down at the bus station at mid night, having a karate jacket on, just encourages people to interact with me and i really don't want that , i had someone shouting abuse at me as they didn't like my bobbie hat  , its the same in the pub, people id really  like to not get into a conversation with say, hello Mr karate man, and sit down to converse with me . Ask me how tough i am or just take the mick.
> 
> anyone can wear a suit if they are going door to door by car, but why on earth would you? When it takes only a few,seconds to change


You wore your stuff in a pub?  That’s awesome!

I’ve been contemplating buying a wrestling singlet to wear around the streets.  Maybe I’ll stop by a pub and have a pint while I’m at it.

Then again, no pockets.  Gotta buy a fanny pack to keep my wallet in.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 23, 2017)

This one seems appropriate for you @jobo


----------



## Steve (Oct 23, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> You wore your stuff in a pub?  That’s awesome!
> 
> I’ve been contemplating buying a wrestling singlet to wear around the streets.  Maybe I’ll stop by a pub and have a pint while I’m at it.
> 
> Then again, no pockets.  Gotta buy a fanny pack to keep my wallet in.


Just stuff it in your cup.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 23, 2017)

I’ll rock this one


Steve said:


> Just stuff it in your cup.



True dat.  Plenty of room in there.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 23, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Are you going to tell him he can’t wear his gi out in public?
> 
> View attachment 21082
> 
> I got a kick out of all the guys running in the streets barefoot and in their gis in that movie.  Must’ve hurt.



No but I will tell him we dont stick "Shihan" in front of our name.

We were sent on a barefoot run like that in Brussels for a promo, I have never seen so much glass and dog **** in my life.  Up to the park to kick mud in each others faces. The black stains never ever came out of my gi.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 23, 2017)

lklawson said:


> I think maybe you (and the OP) have a problem.
> 
> I wear my white sweat shirt with my Judo club logo on it all the time.  Most people ignore it.  'Cept that time I wore it to the indoor range in winter.  It was freezing in there.  You know what happened?  The RSO on duty asked my advice about some martial arts training he was interested it.  I gave it to him.
> 
> ...


 Always leaving mine hanging it the dojo. Early morning in winter I would have to beat the ice out of it to put it on. Twenty minutes later up and down the dojo it was steaming.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> No but I will tell him we dont stick "Shihan" in front of our name.
> 
> We were sent on a barefoot run like that in Brussels for a promo, I have never seen so much glass and dog **** in my life.  Up to the park to kick mud in each others faces. The black stains never ever came out of my gi.


In all fairness to Howard Collins, it looks like a picture someone else made on photoshop.  The pic is a scene from the movie Fighting Black Kings, aka The Strongest Karate.


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I have no problems with Gis and belts, I would ban MAMILS especially the sweaty ones! Ugh!
> 
> I applaud anyone who is trying to get fit but please don't wear Lycra to do it in, I'm not sure it's good for you anyway, all that sweat encased in elastic.
> 
> (Middle Aged Men In Lycra)




Dang it, now I feel bad. I wear a rash guard under my Gi because I sweat a lot and it seems to keep me from dripping onto my partners more than nothing or a T-shirt. I generally go straight home after training but there have been times when I dropped into a store to pick something up real quick...so yes MAMIL and sweaty at that......I do tend to suck in my gut though if that helps......


----------



## jobo (Oct 24, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Always leaving mine hanging it the dojo. Early morning in winter I would have to beat the ice out of it to put it on. Twenty minutes later up and down the dojo it was steaming.



god your hard core, no fabric conditioner for you


----------



## lklawson (Oct 24, 2017)

geezer said:


> It would be interesting to put that to the test. For example, would you resist the temptation to stare if you saw this at Walmart:
> http://www.superfansuits.com/media/...d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img-product-ninja1-f.jpg
> 
> ...or this:
> ...


I managed to resist clicking the links.  Does that count?  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Balrog (Oct 24, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Have you ever gone to the store and you see a adult or a kid wearing their GI and belt ?
> have you ever confront them and say your not suppose to wear that in the store?


Only a true bozo would do something like that.  

Sometimes I don't have a change of clothes and need to stop at the grocery store while in uniform.  It usually leads to conversations and me handing out VIP passes for a month free trial.


----------



## Saheim (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, I'm normally the odd ball, but I'm with "the herd" on this one.

Whether or not a grown up wears his gi/belt, in walmart, is between him and his trainer OR him and the mgmnt  of Wal-Mart (doubt they care).

In Kajukenbo, we put on (and took off) our belts in a ceremonial manner.  They were never worn off the training floor.  NOW, had I seen someone from my club in Wal-Mart.... Eh, now it is my business.  Otherwise, nope.

Even at the clubs that don't care (don't think my current one would) I don't do it. I take off the kimono, throw on a tank, and ride out.  I think rockin a gi in public is tacky.  Then again, so is the fanny pack holster I used for years lol

I do think one needs to accept they have invited intrigue by doing so, though.  I do approach complete strangers, in gi's, and ask where they train.


----------



## Rayrob (Oct 24, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> Oh, meant dog food. Stupid auto correct.



I preferred dong food, it conjured up a rather strange mental picture.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lklawson (Oct 24, 2017)

Saheim said:


> I think rockin a gi in public is tacky.  Then again, so is the fanny pack holster I used for years lol


Waitaminute...  Fanny packs are tacky?  Next thing, you'll be telling me that wearing black socks, sandals, and shorts is tacky too, then I'll have to change my whole wardrobe!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## drop bear (Oct 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> You wore your stuff in a pub?  That’s awesome!
> 
> I’ve been contemplating buying a wrestling singlet to wear around the streets.  Maybe I’ll stop by a pub and have a pint while I’m at it.
> 
> Then again, no pockets.  Gotta buy a fanny pack to keep my wallet in.



I have worn my tie dye GI at the pub once.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I have worn my tie dye GI at the pub once.



Well sure. Because tie dye...


----------



## Tames D (Oct 25, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Also by your logic does that make you a show off because you've got an icon of you in your gi and brown belt holding a certificate....isn't that basically the same thing...showing your belt and uniform to a bunch of strangers...


I really do get a kick out of a brown belt referring to himself as a Kenpo Master


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Tames D said:


> I really do get a kick out of a brown belt referring to himself as a Kenpo Master


I hadn't noticed that. Makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong, having 2 black belts in 2 different styles of ken/mpo and still being a disciple.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 25, 2017)

Tames D said:


> I really do get a kick out of a brown belt referring to himself as a Kenpo Master


Clearly it's an aspirational name. Like "dress for the job you want", but with screen names.



kempodisciple said:


> I hadn't noticed that. Makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong, having 2 black belts in 2 different styles of ken/mpo and still being a disciple.



You aren't being aspirational enough. 

Seriously, though, I'm not sure screen names based on your current art or rank are the best idea. What happens when "TaeKwonDoIsMyLife1987" decides that he really prefers doing Judo? What happens when "YondanChris" gets a new rank? (Oh, wait, that already happened.)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Seriously, though, I'm not sure screen names based on your current art or rank are the best idea. What happens when "TaeKwonDoIsMyLife1987" decides that he really prefers doing Judo? What happens when "YondanChris" gets a new rank? (Oh, wait, that already happened.)


I feel like after (18?) years it's a safe bet. Even if I switch arts (which I did), kempo is still my base, and was a large enough part of both me growing up as a person, and of my martial arts life, that I can't imagine being unhappy anytime soon with the name.


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 25, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Exactly.
> 
> At times I look a little trashy but I don't worry about people's opinion and assumptions on me.



I would think differently of someone who enters a shop in his/her martial arts uniform if it were convenient for them to do so. I usually admire such people. If I see them in horse riding clothes, or any other uniform, I have more respect for them for having interests & for leading lives they desire. I think it might be the discipline aspect of it that triggers my admiration for some people - I'm very conservative, strict morally, & modest, so perhaps that's why. A lot of people these days don't really do anything - they just sit around in their pj's & watch Netflix. 

Not that it's wrong, it's just that I place value on different things in life - what they value isn't what I value. There are others whose work schedules are so full (I do admire hard workers, though), they can't manage to do anything else, but one should always have some sort of a balance in place. Balance prevents burnout - I've burned out before where my health in some sense deteriorated because of stress. It was horrible. 

Now, I'm all good. 

It's all personal preference, I've observed. Nothing wrong with others' opinions at all.


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> See I wouldn't wear my training shoes around due to the concern about tranmission of dirt and disease.
> 
> I do have a set of hi vis wrestling shoes that are pretty fly. Wor them to yoga once because my toes were all busted up.



I wonder if others in your class think as sensibly as you do though? 

It makes sense. I never thought about it like that...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 25, 2017)

lklawson said:


> Waitaminute...  Fanny packs are tacky?  Next thing, you'll be telling me that wearing black socks, sandals, and shorts is tacky too, then I'll have to change my whole wardrobe!
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Be at peace.  There is nothing wrong with that attire as long as the sandals are tie dye colored.  Red, purple and pink are especially tasteful.


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> It is probably because you train with Cobra Kai.





jobo said:


> i have sleeveless jacket with the name of my club and KARATE across the back, i don't,wear it often as it provokes idiots to engage me in conversation and mock me, I'm not sure how much worse wandering round in a gi would be? Considerably o would imagine.
> 
> i can see that, someone might be caught out and need to pop to the shop on their way home, but on the other hand it takes less than a min, to change. There has to be an element of look at me, exhibitionism about it if grown men make a habit of wanderings around dressed up in their suit and belts,
> its like,a king fu movie



"People only put you down if you start to believe it."

- Pretty Woman


----------



## Buka (Oct 25, 2017)

I wear whatever I want, where ever I want to. Wouldn't want to wear a gi and belt anywhere outside the dojo, though. Besides, they would be soaking wet. And that sucks. And if they ain't wet - what the hell kind of training are you doing?

My car is the same way.


----------



## Saheim (Oct 25, 2017)

I think I'm gonna go ahead and take it all the way to the top of the cheezy chart.  Forget wearing a gi (in public) I've been looking at traditional Chinese clothing online.  I think im just to go around all "kung fuee" full time.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 25, 2017)

Buka said:


> I wear whatever I want, where ever I want to. Wouldn't want to wear a gi and belt anywhere outside the dojo, though. Besides, they would be soaking wet. And that sucks. And if they ain't wet - what the hell kind of training are you doing?
> 
> My car is the same way.
> 
> View attachment 21085



The gay pride rainbow really changes the message you have there.


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 25, 2017)

A karate/judo is not much different to the samue I wear a lot but its white. Easy just to take off the belt and wear as it is.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2017)

Saheim said:


> I think I'm gonna go ahead and take it all the way to the top of the cheezy chart.  Forget wearing a gi (in public) I've been looking at traditional Chinese clothing online.  I think im just to go around all "kung fuee" full time.



Bruce LeRoy Green style.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2017)

Saheim said:


> I think I'm gonna go ahead and take it all the way to the top of the cheezy chart.  Forget wearing a gi (in public) I've been looking at traditional Chinese clothing online.  I think im just to go around all "kung fuee" full time.


I’d rather stick to my karate roots and go all Sho ‘Nuff


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

Funny enough actually today I was at training and was doing an open mat Jiu Jitsu class in the main hall and then I had to walk across the sports centre where the club is to another place as they were doing the main class in a different place to where we were rolling. So I wasn't going to change just to walk for 2 minutes so I just picked up my bag I had my belt in my hand and my blue Gi was open and had my gracie barra rash guard on so that was seen and walked past loads of people and guess what.....no one looked twice at me not a single person cared


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 28, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Funny enough actually today I was at training and was doing an open mat Jiu Jitsu class in the main hall and then I had to walk across the sports centre where the club is to another place as they were doing the main class in a different place to where we were rolling. So I wasn't going to change just to walk for 2 minutes so I just picked up my bag I had my belt in my hand and my blue Gi was open and had my gracie barra rash guard on so that was seen and walked past loads of people and guess what.....no one looked twice at me not a single person cared



As I often do, I wore my dobak pants and a TKD tank top to the dojang this morning. On the way home, we stopped at the Quicky Mart for gas and a soda.
I have to admit, someone DID approach me while I was at the pump. But it was to ask about my car, not my clothing.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> As I often do, I wore my dobak pants and a TKD tank top to the dojang this morning. On the way home, we stopped at the Quicky Mart for gas and a soda.
> I have to admit, someone DID approach me while I was at the pump. But it was to ask about my car, not my clothing.


It's so silly I mean martial arts isn't exactly an uncommon thing these days. Everyone knows what martial arts is and someone wearing a gi is no different to someone wearing running gear


----------



## drop bear (Oct 29, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> It's so silly I mean martial arts isn't exactly an uncommon thing these days. Everyone knows what martial arts is and someone wearing a gi is no different to someone wearing running gear



Well I do judge people in active wear as well.


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 1, 2017)

Its common now for kids went back from school wearing gi after martial arts extra curricular activity.
For adult, most of the time i only seen the pants combined with t-shirt, almost none wearing full attire outside training ground or events.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 1, 2017)

I think it is tacky but it isn't my place to tell people outside of my downline not to do so. 

I tend to wear my gi pants and tee shirt to and from class but that is the extent.

Mark


----------



## Josh77974452 (Nov 2, 2017)

Like steve said I mean i wear my GI at the gas station when we stop to get gas on are way to the dojo no different


----------



## Saheim (Nov 3, 2017)

> Like steve said I mean i wear my GI at the gas station when we stop to get gas on are way to the dojo no different



I had to do that, today! I left late for class so I just wore my gi on the drive there.  On the way home, I figured - no biggy, I can just pay at the pump and jump back in the car BUT while pumping the gas, I realized how bad I had to pee.  So.... I got to be the tacky dork walking through the convenience store in my gi.  Nobody seemed to notice/care.  As far as I know, the earth is still rotating


----------



## donald1 (Nov 5, 2017)

ive never worn my karate gi or tai chi uniform outside the dojo. for starters its definitely going to draw some attention. especially if your wearing a belt. more so depending on what rank belt your wearing. i dont want that attention so i just go to the changing room and immediately change after class. it shouldn't take long to change clothes. if you wanna leave class wearing your uniform that is fine. to me it seems weird but i wont judge. now wearing your gi in the store seems weird. i know im probably wrong on this one but if i saw someone wearing their uniform in the store i wouldn't help but think... this guy/girl is trying to get attention or something.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Buka said:


> I wear whatever I want, where ever I want to. Wouldn't want to wear a gi and belt anywhere outside the dojo, though. Besides, they would be soaking wet. And that sucks. And if they ain't wet - what the hell kind of training are you doing?
> 
> My car is the same way.
> 
> View attachment 21085


you haven't done enough training until your clothes are drenched in so much sweat that people think you've been playing in the sprinklers


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 5, 2017)

donald1 said:


> ive never worn my karate gi or tai chi uniform outside the dojo. for starters its definitely going to draw some attention. especially if your wearing a belt. more so depending on what rank belt your wearing. i dont want that attention so i just go to the changing room and immediately change after class. it shouldn't take long to change clothes. if you wanna leave class wearing your uniform that is fine. to me it seems weird but i wont judge. now wearing your gi in the store seems weird. i know im probably wrong on this one but if i saw someone wearing their uniform in the store i wouldn't help but think... this guy/girl is trying to get attention or something.


Not every dojo has a changing room. Or not everyone has the time to go change. Or sometimes you have to stop unexpectedly at a store


----------



## Hyoho (Nov 5, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Not every dojo has a changing room. Or not everyone has the time to go change. Or sometimes you have to stop unexpectedly at a store



Same in Japan. You just take your belt off. Lol some of you guys should try driving in monsuki/hakama. I used to have to do that a lot going to temples/shrines. You get blinded by the sleeves as you turn a corner.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sometimes I have to head to the store right after practice to pick up some things for dinner. You don't like it tough mierda I ain't going home to change just to please you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 6, 2017)

donald1 said:


> ive never worn my karate gi or tai chi uniform outside the dojo. for starters its definitely going to draw some attention. especially if your wearing a belt. more so depending on what rank belt your wearing.



What do you base this assertion on, since you've never done it? It certainly contradicts the personal experience of others...


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 6, 2017)

donald1 said:


> you haven't done enough training until your clothes are drenched in so much sweat that people think you've been playing in the sprinklers


Amen to that, my friends and my family several times asked that question or they asked whether there was raining outside...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lklawson (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm still wondering why anyone gives a crap what other people wear, particularly if those other people aren't part of your school.

Doesn't everyone have enough on their plate just taking care of themselves that they gotta dictate whether someone they've never met can or can't "wear their kerrotty uniform?"  What are we, politicians?

Give it a rest.  If women can wear pants-suits, men can wear dresses, old people can wear their pajamas to Wal-Mart, and we can all go pee in whatever bathroom we want, then no one gives a fat fiddler's fart if anyone wears gi pants or full on ninjer cammo, and they certainly don't care whether or not you think they meet your standards of training based on sweatiness.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 6, 2017)

lklawson said:


> Give it a rest.  If women can wear pants-suits, men can wear dresses, old people can wear their pajamas to Wal-Mart, and we can all go pee in whatever bathroom we want, then no one gives a fat fiddler's fart if anyone wears gi pants or full on ninjer cammo, and they certainly don't care whether or not you think they meet your standards of training based on sweatiness.


How come only old people can wear their pajamas to Wal-Mart? What about the rest of us?


----------



## lklawson (Nov 6, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> How come only old people can wear their pajamas to Wal-Mart? What about the rest of us?


Well, teenage girls used to do it all the time, but I think they stopped when they saw their moms following their lead and they all collectively went, "eeew!"

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hyoho (Nov 6, 2017)

lklawson said:


> I'm still wondering why anyone gives a crap what other people wear, particularly if those other people aren't part of your school.
> 
> Doesn't everyone have enough on their plate just taking care of themselves that they gotta dictate whether someone they've never met can or can't "wear their kerrotty uniform?"  What are we, politicians?
> 
> Give it a rest.  If women can wear pants-suits, men can wear dresses, old people can wear their pajamas to Wal-Mart, and we can all go pee in whatever bathroom we want, then no one gives a fat fiddler's fart if anyone wears gi pants or full on ninjer cammo, and they certainly don't care whether or not you think they meet your standards of training based on sweatiness.



You have very valid point there. The OPs question was about gi but many of us wear hakama. So how about wearing that out? Fine in Japan but in other countries people look at you like you are a cross dresser


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 6, 2017)

In my opinion, wearing short sleeve shirts with a tie and/or wearing shirts and ties without a coat is a bigger Faux Paux.


----------



## Hyoho (Nov 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> In my opinion, wearing short sleeve shirts with a tie and/or wearing shirts and ties without a coat is a bigger Faux Paux.




Lol, I guess you have not spent much time in Japan. Wearing long sleeves in temperatures in summer around 40c is a bit much. Short sleeves a tie and no jacket is a standard businessman uniform.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 7, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> You have very valid point there. The OPs question was about gi but many of us wear hakama. So how about wearing that out? Fine in Japan but in other countries people look at you like you are a cross dresser


How about a crotchless leather mini-hakama?  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 7, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Lol, I guess you have not spent much time in Japan. Wearing long sleeves in temperatures in summer around 40c is a bit much. Short sleeves a tie and no jacket is a standard businessman uniform.



That's fine.....For the most part just kidding around.  I just don't like that look.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Nov 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> That's fine.....For the most part just kidding around.  I just don't like that look.



At least it's not sandals with socks... The only people that can pull that off are the Japanese from 1000 years ago.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 7, 2017)

So wearing your gi to your wedding?







How about a casual belt you can wear all the time.


----------



## Hyoho (Nov 7, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> That's fine.....For the most part just kidding around.  I just don't like that look.


Japanese culture is systematic in most ways. They have a set dress code. Everything you wear is a specific uniform. Jeans and a polo shirt is a casual uniform. Shorts are for home and beach. No one would be seen dead in town/city wearing shorts. They change from long sleeves to short on specific days of the year. 'Everybody' changes. Suits for businessmen. Pajamas are sleeping uniform. No uncommon to see people come out of a hospital in pajamas to go grab a snack from 7/11. 

Sandals? Sandals come from teachers/lecturers etc. wearing waraji (Japanese straw sandals). They now wear western sandals and you "should" wear them as part of you uniform.

In schools uniforms are of set length and style to the centimeter. They even have to dye hair that is not black such as premature greyness.

Some people all wear the same uniform within a group that creates equality within the group. But..... if a person of high rank walks in the door even without a belt. they are instantly recognizable by the way they bow and impeccable dress. This is further shown by the way they perform and practice.They don't need a belt. That is why older arts don't have belts. You are what you are and show it.

Anyone that actually ventures out in the West wearing Japanese clothes, they should bear that in mind its a uniform. No more, no less


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Japanese culture is systematic in most ways. They have a set dress code. Everything you wear is a specific uniform. Jeans and a polo shirt is a casual uniform. Shorts are for home and beach. No one would be seen dead in town/city wearing shorts. They change from long sleeves to short on specific days of the year. 'Everybody' changes. Suits for businessmen. Pajamas are sleeping uniform. No uncommon to see people come out of a hospital in pajamas to go grab a snack from 7/11.
> 
> Sandals? Sandals come from teachers/lecturers etc. wearing waraji (Japanese straw sandals). They now wear western sandals and you "should" wear them as part of you uniform.
> 
> ...


That’s very interesting.  I’m sure I don’t quite understand, but it seems the value of uniforms and your conclusion that this is why they don’t need belts is contradictory.   Intuitively, i would have thought the opposite.


----------



## Hyoho (Nov 8, 2017)

Steve said:


> That’s very interesting.  I’m sure I don’t quite understand, but it seems the value of uniforms and your conclusion that this is why they don’t need belts is contradictory.   Intuitively, i would have thought the opposite.



They key in Japan is community uniformity. You are judges on your performance and abilty, not what you wear 
The belt system has been Westernized. This really weird assumption that a belt belt is an expert or instructor. 

Never once in Japan have I seen a coloured belt. Then again if I went to kiddies judo club I might have seen some. Budo in Japan is like little league. By the time they get to school they already have qualified beginners belt.

The man that invented the belt system worked for Japanese education (Monbusho) trying to internationalize what he did as a sport-like activity.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Nov 18, 2017)

lol who are you to tell people what to wear and what not to wear? Didn't it ever cross your mind that the person wearing the gi might be going home after classes?


----------



## lklawson (Nov 20, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> lol who are you to tell people what to wear and what not to wear? Didn't it ever cross your mind that the person wearing the gi might be going home after classes?


Hi.  Welcome to the discussion.  I encourage you to go back and read over the thread.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## drop bear (Nov 20, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> lol who are you to tell people what to wear and what not to wear? Didn't it ever cross your mind that the person wearing the gi might be going home after classes?



What if they were not going to or coming from class?

Just out shopping.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 20, 2017)

drop bear said:


> What if they were not going to or coming from class?
> 
> Just out shopping.


What if they're wearing it just become it is comfortable?  I know one woman who continued to wear her gi pants as pajama pants, well after she quit training.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2017)

What if they were doing laundry and their karate uniforms were the only thing clean?


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Nov 22, 2017)

Then that is something that is very... unique. Most people wouldn't wear a gi when they were going to/from class. But either way, we shouldn't confront people for wearing what they want to wear, everyone's different and it's there choice for wearing what they want to wear 


drop bear said:


> What if they were not going to or coming from class?
> 
> Just out shopping.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 22, 2017)

drop bear said:


> What if they were not going to or coming from class?
> 
> Just out shopping.



Unless they're carrying a sign saying "I'm not going to/from class" I'd never know. Because I'd see them and go about my business.

I saw a guy in the ER a few years ago who came in wearing one of those Star Spangled uniforms from the 70's or 80's. He wasn't wearing it for class. He was homeless and got it cheap at the Goodwill store. Complete with white belt, which he was wearing tied in a bow.


----------



## Buka (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## lklawson (Nov 22, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Then that is something that is very... unique. Most people wouldn't wear a gi when they were going to/from class. But either way, we shouldn't confront people for wearing what they want to wear, everyone's different and it's there choice for wearing what they want to wear


Again, read over the thread.  This specific statement has already been hashed out several times now and, in fact, has been show to be false.  Many people do, in fact,"wear a gi when they were going to/from class."  

No offense, but you are way behind the curve here.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 3, 2018)

This thread came back into my mind today. Stopped by CVS on the way home from class to get some emergen-c, was wearing my gi. I thought about the thread, and paid attention to if anyone looked at me funny while I was in there. As far as I could tell, not a single person gave me a second glance.


----------



## jobo (Jan 4, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> This thread came back into my mind today. Stopped by CVS on the way home from class to get some emergen-c, was wearing my gi. I thought about the thread, and paid attention to if anyone looked at me funny while I was in there. As far as I could tell, not a single person gave me a second glance.


suppose it depends on the store, area, time of day, there a good few people round here that go shopping ussualy at night wearing their PJs, nighty, dressing gown, in that company no one would give you a,second look, they would just think you had a karate PJs on. In one of the city centre stores, security would escort you out


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 5, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> This thread came back into my mind today. Stopped by CVS on the way home from class to get some emergen-c, was wearing my gi. I thought about the thread, and paid attention to if anyone looked at me funny while I was in there. As far as I could tell, not a single person gave me a second glance.


Impossible...you must've had the whole shop stop and stare at you the whole way round and then challenged to a death match from a grandmaster for daring to defy the martial arts code lol


----------

